# טבעת האירוסין שלי



## liati83 (3/3/13)

טבעת האירוסין שלי  
היי 
זאת טבעת האירוסין שבעלי קנה לי בזמנו בחנות של מעצבת תכשיטים בשם נטע וולפה מישהי מכירה?
איך אני יכולה לבדוק כמה היא עלתה ? (חח אני כזאת רעה)
הטבעת באתר של נטע וולפה - קישור לאתר


----------



## yomtovmami (3/3/13)

450 ש"ח


----------



## yaelikv (3/3/13)

מתה על נטע! היא מעולה! 
מבחינת מחיר- אפשר לברר אצלהם מחיר בטלפון.
לפעמים המחיר משתנה קצת אם למישהי יש גודל אצבע קטן מאוד או גדול מאוד.


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

רק אני הזדעזעתי? 
אני לא מכאן (עדיין לא)
ואני גם בחורה וגם אני אוהבת תכשיטים ודברים יפים 
אבל אין מצב שבעולם שאני אלך ואברר מה הסכום שבה החבר שלי/ארוס שלי קנה לי את הטבעת.
זה לא משנה ב-כ-ל-ל הסכום!! משנה הכוונה, הרצון.
הוא רוצה לחיות איתך כל החיים ואת הולכת לבדוק את הסכום שהוא היה מוכן להשקיע?

זה זלזול בו כבן אדם, זה זלזול בהצעה שלו וזה זלזול בכיס שלו.
הכיס שלו זה הכיס שאת תשתלבי אליו ותחיי איתו (בתקווה) כל החיים, וככה את מתנהלת?
הולכת לבדוק כמה זה עלה לו?


----------



## ברבורה (3/3/13)

אני לא רואה בעיה בלדעת כמה הטבעת עלתה 
אבל לא מאחורי הגב.
שאני קיבלתי את הטבעת פחדתי שהיא עלתה הרבה יותר מידיי. אז שאלתי את מר בחור. ואחר כך נשמתי.


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

תראי את מה היא כתבה בתוכן,זה נראה לך כאילו 
היא דואגת שהיא עלתה יותר מידי?

זה נראה כאילו היא מתבאסת שהיא עולה מעט מידי "חח אני יודעת שאני רעה" (מה שהיא כתבה או משהו בסגנון)


----------



## Mitmit101 (3/3/13)

אני אתמול שאלתי אותי.. גם אני פחדתי כמה עלתה 
שאלתי אותה אם זה עלה יותר מהסטוקי סטרולר ז( עגלת תינוק שאני רוצה ביום מן הימים) שעולה בסביבות ה 6 והוא אמר שהיא עלתה יותר..
אז הפסקתי לשאול, לא רציתי לדעת... 

הוא תמיד קונה את ההכי טוב בכל דבר
גם בטבעת אירוסין שלי הוא קנה את היהלום הכי טוב עם החיתוך הכי מושלם וכמובן הדרגה הכי גבוה מבחינת הצבע של היהלום..

לא חשבתי שזה יעלה יותר מ 5 אלף..
התבדתי..

ולך הכותבת הייתי מציעה פשוט לשאול אותו בקטע של חצי צחוק חצי רצינות


----------



## Mitmit101 (3/3/13)

אותי=אותו 
אותה=אותו


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

מנושא לנושא באותו הנושא 
סטוקי יקרה ולא שימושית, סתם בזבוז של 7 אלף במקרה הטוב בלי כל מיני תוספות שטותיות.
הרי כל תינוק בסוף פולט בעגלה, כל תינוק עושה קקי בעגלה וכוווולם תינוקות ומתנהגים ב-ו-ל אותו הדבר.
אז למה לקנות עגלה לא שימושית שהאמבטיה שלה תהפוך קטנה מידי בגיל בקושי חודשיים והטיולון שלה גבוהה פלאים ופחד אלוהים להשאיר את הילד לבד שנייה בעגלה כי מי יודע אולי הוא יצליח לפתוח את הרצועות ואז ייפול אללה יוסטור?

*לדעתי האישית*


----------



## Mitmit101 (3/3/13)

צודקת 
בגלל זה אחרי חשיבה מעמיקה החלטתי על מוצי חח 
עולה חצי..


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/3/13)

אם זה מה שהיא רוצה 
אז מה איכפת לך?
לכל אחד יש סדר עדיפויות אחר בחיים, וכל עוד לא נכנסים לחובות- הכל בסדר.
האחד רוצה אוטו חדש מהניילונים, השני לא מוצא בעיה באוטו יד שביעית, אבל רוצה עגלה יפה לתינוק. 
מה הבעיה?


----------



## המרחפת (3/3/13)

שיש הרבה אנשים שכן מחשיבים ביקורת מתוך התנסות 
וכן יקחו אותה בחשבון (במיוחד במוצר שעולה פי שתיים מדברים טובים אחרים שניתן להשיג באותו שוק). 

אני חושבת שאירית/ עירית כן נתנה דעה במקום, ולא העבירה סתם ביקורת בלי טקט.


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

אירית


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

מישהו אמר שיש בעיה? 
בכיף שיבושם לך


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/3/13)

מקבלת 
ודי, אני מפסיקה להגיב היום. אני במצב רוח רע...


----------



## Mitmit101 (3/3/13)

לגבי הגובה של העגלה 
זו הסיבה שחשבתי עליה מלכתחילה
אני 1.71 שסובלת מכאבי גב
ואין בכוונתי להתכופף כל הזמן לילד..

בכל מקרה כמו שרשמתי רוב הסיכויים שבע״ה ארכוש מוצי ולא את הסטוקי..


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

אותה גברת בשינוי אדרת 
אם את באמת רצינית תקפצי להורים לתינוקות, תביני על מה אני מדברת


----------



## shtaz (3/3/13)

לא שימושית למי? 
כאמא לילד כמעט בן 3 שמשתמשת בעגלה מיום הלידה שלו - זו לא רק העגלה הכי שימושית בעולם זו אחת העגלות שיש לה רק יתרונות
אולי לא לכולם היא תתאים אולי לא כולם היא יפה או נוחה אבל להגיד שהיא לא שימושית בהכללה גסה...

ולמי שפה שכן מתעניינת ביתרונות ממי שמשתמשת בה קבוע יום יום כבר 2.10 והילד הבא שלה בעוד 3 חודשים ישתמש בה גם-

קנינו אותה מהיבואן במבצע שהיה בזמנו ב- 4700 ש"ח.

היתרונות שמצאנו-

צרה - עוברת בכל מקום - חניונים עם חניות צמודות, מדרכות צרות, מעברי סופרים, מעליות קטנטנות.

קלה יחסית לעגלות אחרות באותה קטגוריה. (אני מרימה אותה לבאגז ביד אחת)

אצלנו היא נכנסת לבאגז של האוטו - יש לנו סוזוקי איגניס והבאגז שלה מצומצם ברמות!

מתקפלת בקלילות - אחרי תקופת שימוש גם התחלתי לקפל אותה ביד אחת (ורגל ) , בשלב הטיולון גם אין חובה להפריד בין הטיולון לשילדה.

יש לה שק קניות ענקי מקדימה לכמות אינסופית של קניות ושקיות.
יש לה מקום לתלות תיק החתלה כך שיש עוד מקום אחסון, ותמיד אפשר להוסיף שאקל לשקיות נוספות.

יציבה ברמות! מעולם מעולם עם כל הציודים והילד שהעמסנו עליה לא עמדה אפילו לחשוב ליפול.

על יתרון הגובה - הן של האמבטיה והן של הטיולון,אין בכלל מה להרחיב זה סימן ההכר שלה.
אני בגובה ממוצע 165 ובעלי 180 ואין ספק שזה הדבר הכי נוח בעולם- לא מתכופפת לבקבוק/לסדר דברים/להרים, הילדון תמיד בגובה העיניים , גם בישיבה שלי. שלא לדבר כמה כייף לילד לראות את העולם מגובה האנשים סביבו ולא מגובה הקרסוליים שלהם.

העגלה יכולה לשמש כיסא אוכל במקומות שאין מקום או אין בנמצא כסא תינוק/או כשהתינוק לא יושב עדיין מספיק יציב לכיסא אוכל.

יש אפשרות להסיע עם ונגד כיוון הנסיעה.
יש שטוענים שלא נוח לילדים להרדם בטיולון - אנחנו ממש לא נתקלנו בזה הילדון נרדם בה מצויין בכל מצב של הטיולון, ומקסימום אחרי שנרדם היינו הופכים את הטיולון לכיוון שלנו למצב שכיבה.

האמבטיה מצויינת - שימשה אותנו כעריסה בחודש הראשון ומקום לישון בכל מקום שיצאנו אליו (הילדון יליד מאי), לא גבוהה מדי כך שבגיל 4 חודשים היה לילד מספיק מעניין לשכב בה על הבטן ולהציץ לעולם.

עבירות - נוסעת על כל משטח כולל בחול של הים, עוברת בקלות מכשולים ומדרכות משובשות וגם מדרגות.

הידית מתקפלת כך שאם ממש צפוף - לדוגמא במעלית מקפלים אותה ומצמצים עוד טיפה מקום.

מבחינתנו זו הקנייה הכי טובה שעשינו להולדת הילדון.
הילדון מת על העגלה ונהנה לשבת בה/להרדם בה.
וההוכחה הכי טובה היא שעד היום שהילדון כבר מגיע למשקל 15 ק"ג ואפילו לא חשבנו להחליף לטיולון פשוט כמו שרבים עושים.


חסרונות-
כאמור, המחיר שלה.
החסרון השני הכי גדול הוא עלות הכיסויים - עכשיו לקראת הילד/ה השני אני רוצה לחדש כיסויים ומגן שמש כי באמת שחרשנו את העגלה והיא גם שוהה המון מחוץ לבית בשמש ובגשם - ועלות ערכת כיסויים חדשה עולה מעל 1300 ש"ח וזה די מדכא.

לטעמי היה חסר קצת יותר אורך למגן שמש - פתרנו את זה בקלות בחיבור טיטול בד דקורטיבי עם סיכות ביטחון.

היה חסר לי מקום לכוס/בקבוק - דבר שיכול להפתר בקניית המתקן היעודי-אישית זה היה לי יקר מדי להוציא עוד סכום על זה וויתרתי.


----------



## Mitmit101 (4/3/13)




----------



## רגע33 (3/3/13)

עושה רושם של פרסומת סמויה גרועה במיוחד 
תפוז מלאה בכאלה


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

זה בכלל לא הנושא- פרסומת 
נכון, את צודקת זה נראה כמו פרסומת סמויה גרועה במיוחד
אבל לפי דעתי זה מתקשר אוטומטית לבחורה שאיבדה את הטבעת והסתירה מבן הזוג שלה
וזה מתקשר אוטומטית להסתרה שלך של תחושות ככלה לעתיד- של זה שאת לא רוצה שישתלטו לך על החתונה

אני יכולה להגיד שאצלי זה פרק ב', ואני למדתי מפרק א' שהדבר הכי נוראי שיש זה הסתרה.
הסתרה של שקרים לבנים או שקרים כתומים או WHAT EVER
עצם ההסתרה של לדעת כמה זה עלה או לא יודעת מה...
ההסתרה
היא מה שמציקה לי כאן


----------



## רגע33 (3/3/13)

חחח לי אין בכלל טבעת אירוסין 
וגם לא היתה הצעת נישואין מרגשת כי אני הכי לא רומנטית בעולם ובעיני הדברים האלה מגוחכים. מזל שהחתונה שלנו היתה לפני מספר דו ספרתי של שנים, הכי לא מתחברים למה שהולך היום בתחום הזה. ספציפית לא יודעת על איזה סיפור התייחסת, בטח לא התכוונת אליי

אין לך מה להתפלא כל כך, גם את בטח נתקלת בלי סוף, גם פה וגם בחיים בכל ההתחשבנויות של כן/לא יכסו מנה ושפיטה מכוערת של אורחים לפי גובה השיק ואנשים שמחזיקים פנקס כמה הביאו להם כדי להחזיר אותו סכום. זה מה שקורה כשהופכים את החתונה משמחה נקייה להפקה כלכלית בומבסטית מלווה בגימיקים שצריכה לכסות את עצמה.  אז לחטט בכיס של הבנזוג כדי לראות כמה את "שווה" בעיניו זה באותו הלך רוח.


----------



## irit 123 (3/3/13)

קלעת בול לתחושות שלי,בחיי


----------



## HadarGulash (3/3/13)

אני איתך יקירתי.


----------



## חתן חדש (3/3/13)

מסכים עם כל מילה. 
למה לסכום צריך שתיהיה משמעות?

את זר החתונה לאשתי ביום החתונה רכשתי מחנות פרחים ברמת גן, על הזר שילמתי 45 שקלים בלבד, איך שילמתי כזה סכום? פשוט לא אמרתי שזה הולך לכלה. 
בבוקר של אותו יום טלפנתי למקום ושאלתי כמה עולה זר לכלה, 140 ש"ח.

האם אשתי ידעה ביום החתונה כמה הזר עלה? לא. האם זה משנה אילו הזר היה עולה 140 ?

נקודה למחשבה.


----------



## FayeV (4/3/13)

גם לי היה סיפור דומה 
כמהימים לפני החתונה נכנסתי לחנות ואמרתי שאני צריכה זר, ולא אמרתי שהוא לחתונה. ביום החתונה בעלי התלווה אליי ו'נפלט' לו שאנחנו מתחתנים היום. באותו הרגע המחיר עלה ב-20 שקל והמוכרת עוד נזפה בי קלות שלא אמרתי לה שזה זר כלה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (4/3/13)

אני ביקשתי זר כלה ב50 ש"ח 
פשוט שאלתי את המוכרת אם היא יכולה לעשות לי ויצא זר מקסים.


----------



## חתן חדש (4/3/13)

כנראה נפלת על חנות הוגנת 
רוב המקומות לוקחים על זר לכלה מעל 150


----------

